# Ninja Posting



## Magoo (Mar 1, 2006)

What exactly is Ninja Posting????


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

OHHHHH, you must have G3 classification to know that!!!!! May I see your papers?


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Ahahaha. Very funny . 

It's when two people reply to a post at almost the same time, usually with the same answer to a question. The second person says he's been "ninja posted" by the first poster who was a bit quicker off the keyboard. So to speak .


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

That's what it's called...
Yeah, that's happened a couple of times with me and other APC members. I usually just delete my "extra" post.


----------



## Magoo (Mar 1, 2006)

I can't seem to find my papers.:focus: 

Thanks


----------

